# Should it stay a "virgin"?



## DASBOOT55 (11 mo ago)

If you just bought a beautiful new Colt Python would you consider never firing it and keeping it NIB as a family heirloom?
Or use it as it was intended....to be shot and enjoyed on that level?
I fully understand both schools of thought.....like cars or guitars, use them or keep them in their original pristine condition.
There's a lot to be said for both mindsets.
Curious as to your thoughts.
Tx!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DASBOOT55 said:


> If you just bought a beautiful new Colt Python would you consider never firing it and keeping it NIB as a family heirloom?
> Or use it as it was intended....to be shot and enjoyed on that level?
> I fully understand both schools of thought.....like cars or guitars, use them or keep them in their original pristine condition.
> There's a lot to be said for both mindsets.
> ...


I guess that would all depend on how many they make and whether your's has a low serial number? Good luck getting one with a low serial number. Usually those are reserved for people that have strong connections to the manufacturer or of prominence. Just like a lot of other highly collectible items that may have a future historical significance and value. Like the mid engine Corvette VIN #001 that sold for 3 million to a NASCAR team owner and prominent car collector. However he will not get the actual car that crossed the auction block. VIN #001 is being built for him.

Even though the car was sold and the proceeds going to charity hence the high price I doubt that car will see any time on the road? You'd have to be out of your mind to use it on a regular basis. Of course it's not too good to let a vehicle just sit for a prolonged period of time either. If so it will have to be stored in a dry climate controlled dust free environment, run and moved around occasionally to keep all of the moving parts lubed and to prevent the seals from drying out. Cars that just sit and are on display require maintenance too. Especially if you're shelling out millions for one.

At any rate if you keep it in great condition even if you use and enjoy it I doubt that it will lose it's value unless you wear it out beyond repair. Highly unlikely. As the price of new ones in the coming years will only go up. Of course if Colt only plans on making a limited number of them and again stops making them altogether that too will affect the value. When supply and demand takes over, obviously.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, we know what the value of the originals did, especially after Colt stopped making them. I'd keep it in the box.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shoot it! Why own it for an investment?


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome from Northern Illinois.
In my opinion it will always go up in price, maybe not as fast as the originals.
If you limit the amount you use it and take care of it, someone will get a very nice heirloom.
If you choose to resell, you will never lose money.
I have a few S&W firearms from the 70's that are as nice as the day I bought them, they will also be passed down when I'm gone.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have a Colt SSA that was bought in 1875 was used and passed down through the family it still shoots just fine and worth many, many times more than it was bought for so there is your answer. Use it, maintain it and your heirs can enjoy it as well.


----------



## Skolnick (Jan 8, 2017)

DASBOOT55 said:


> If you just bought a beautiful new Colt Python would you consider never firing it and keeping it NIB as a family heirloom?
> Or use it as it was intended....to be shot and enjoyed on that level?


At the Smithsonian, there's a violin that that was made by Antonio Stradivari.

It is perfectly preserved in a humidity-controlled, pressurized, nitrogen-filled case.

It makes no music.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I would shoot it every once in a while.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> Shoot it! Why own it for an investment?


I agree. I'm not rich enough to spend that kind of money on a gun, and then just look at it. If I can't shoot it, I don't want it.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Did your wife stay a "Virgin" after you married her ... Heck No ! 
There is no fun in remaing a virgin ... Ladies should be taken to the dance and danced with ...
and Revolvers should be taken to the range and shot ... both activities are most enjoyable .
I can tell you from experience ...just sittin & lookin ain't No Fun attall !
Gary


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

The answer is easy - are you a shooter or a collector? If a shooter, enjoy it as it was intended. If a collector, enjoy it behind glass accruing value.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

What is the point of having a new toy and not play with it? Everything I own is a shooter, and yes some are collectables, but why get a new toy without playing with it.


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd shoot it. This is the re-issued model, right? If this was one of the original, royal blue models, I'd had have second thoughts, but if this was a new gun, I wouldn't hesitate to shoot it or even carry it as a woods gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If you plan to sell it, or are keeping it for an investment - then don't shoot it. Otherwise, have fun


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shoot it for sure have fun with it


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

IMHO shoot it and enjoy the experience. If you want an investment get an unfired 1st edition


----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

Had a buddy of mine one time had some fancy commemorative .45. He showed it to me wearing white Cotten gloves. I asked how it shot, he looked incredulous at me. He said it was for collecting and looking at. 
Idk if it was me and I just wanted to look at it I’d take a picture, sell it and by something to shoot. How do you know it even shoots?


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I would shoot it, I used to know a guy that would buy a new gun about every couple weeks and he was my age (which is old) he would never shoot them. just pile em up in the safe. but i ask him what are you saving them for and he said they will be worth more money someday. now he didn't have but one girl to leave all them too and she cared less about guns. i told him to shoot them and enjoy while you still can, he never did. I only have one gun that's never been shot and shooting it might kill the value. it's an original Berreta BM-59


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> I would shoot it, I used to know a guy that would buy a new gun about every couple weeks and he was my age (which is old) he would never shoot them. just pile em up in the safe. but i ask him what are you saving them for and he said they will be worth more money someday. now he didn't have but one girl to leave all them too and she cared less about guns. i told him to shoot them and enjoy while you still can, he never did. I only have one gun that's never been shot and shooting it might kill the value. it's an original Berreta BM-59


Good point


----------

